# Does anyone actually prefer reading on the fire over the e-ink kindle?



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I actually prefer reading on my fire now.   I'm really surprised that it doesn't bother my eyes at all and that I like it so much for reading. I also prefer the touch screen. It won't work for reading on outside in the sun, but otherwise I find myself preferring it. Now when I use my e-ink kindle it looks so dark and gray. I wish the e-ink screen wasn't so gray, I think that is part of it for me.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

For me, it depends on where I'm reading. If I'm in decent light, I still prefer the e-ink. But for reading in bed I like the Fire. For outside, I definitely prefer the e-ink. I find myself switching back and forth.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I love the E-Ink on my Kindle3..  don't think I would even consider reading on the Fire.. I am 62 with Glaucoma and I've done enough damage to my eyes staring at a computer screen over the last 34 yrs.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

bordercollielady said:


> I love the E-Ink on my Kindle3.. don't think I would even consider reading on the Fire.. I am 62 with Glaucoma and I've done enough damage to my eyes staring at a computer screen over the last 34 yrs.


If that's you in your av, you're absolutely adorable


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Hoosiermama said:


> For me, it depends on where I'm reading. If I'm in decent light, I still prefer the e-ink. But for reading in bed I like the Fire. For outside, I definitely prefer the e-ink. I find myself switching back and forth.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


x2...I prefer my e-ink mostly but certain situations lean towards Fire use, especially if I want to listen to music while reading (just click Pandora and voila!!)...


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I also am beginning to prefer reading on the Fire as well. I do about 95% of my reading at home on my Fire now, and keep my Kindle Keyboard in my purse for reading while out.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

I haven't read on my e-ink Kindle since I got my Fire.

When I do sit down to read, it's usually at night, and the lighting is low.  The Fire is great for reading in the dim light.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been splitting my time between the Fire and my KK. I used to carry my KK around everywhere, but now I tend to just take the Fire because I can do more with it. 

As far as outside, I wasn't even thinking about it, but I've been reading my Fire in the car while waiting for my daughter to get out of school. I know the days have been sunny because I remember the sun coming in at an angle I couldn't block with the visor and it was going right in my eyes. I could still read on the Fire. Of course, this is December in Wisconsin and late afternoon when I'd be in the car, but I didn't even notice any difficulty. I doubt I'll be able to take it to the beach next summer, but 95% of the time, I can read in bright daylight on it.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

w


FloridaFire said:


> If that's you in your av, you're absolutely adorable


Ah.. you are very kind.. it's a couple years old - but I'm blessed with great genes.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

I got used to it because I had a Nook.  I liked the e ink of my K2, but I got used to the other screen, and now with the fire, it is the same thing.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

In case any fire owners were not aware there are many options available on the Fire to customize your reading experience.  You can chose black type on white backround, white type on black or sepia tinted background (my favorite).  These are in addition to line spacing, font and more.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

omnibus34 said:


> In case any fire owners were not aware there are many options available on the Fire to customize your reading experience. You can chose black type on white backround, white type on black or sepia tinted background (my favorite). These are in addition to line spacing, font and more.


Besides the color choices as noted, there are 8 font sizes, 3 spacing choices, 3 margin choices and 8 typeface choices. Definitely something for everyone! And the overall brightness is adjustable as well.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

For magazines and things that are image heavy, yeah.  I'll take the Fire over the K3 any day of the week.  Almost all other reading?  Gimme eInk.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Hadou said:


> For magazines and things that are image heavy, yeah. I'll take the Fire over the K3 any day of the week. Almost all other reading? Gimme eInk.


This is how I feel.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I can only read on the Fire if it's black background / white text or the brown on sepia color sceme. I'm finding the black with white text is quite readable, but I'd take an e-ink Kindle any day.

And, once the holidays are over, I think I might upgrade myself to a Kindle Touch.


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been using the white text on black background a lot and I've been enjoying it greatly. I find myself reading in low light quite often, so the backlight helps a lot. When I read outdoors or with good light, I do prefer the K3.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I keep my fire set on Sepia with brightness set on about 2/3 and that works perfectly for me.  I still read on my k3 but I pretty much do most on my fire.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

The next iPad is rumored to have that retina display, which is twice the resolution of the current iPad (and Fire and Nook Color). It will be interesting to see how reading on that device will compare to e-ink. 

I think color displays are the future, but I hope Amazon and others always keep around at least one cheap device with e-ink. 

I have used e-ink and both the Fire and the Nook Color. My biggest beef with the Fire and Nook Color isn't the display but the weight. The display doesn't really bother me but the weight does. They are not comfortable for long reading sessions unless you have something to rest them on. The iPad is worse, of course.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Even with black background with white text and the lowest dimness setting I cannot read on my fire for long. Luckily I keep my K2 in arms' reach at all times.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Even with black background with white text and the lowest dimness setting I cannot read on my fire for long. Luckily I keep my K2 in arms' reach at all times.


Have you tried the brown on sepia? I actually like that better. . . .it also makes a difference, I think, what typeface you choose. 

But, yeah, for reading in fairly normal light levels eInk is usually going to be better if it's available.


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have you tried the brown on sepia? I actually like that better. . . .it also makes a difference, I think, what typeface you choose.
> 
> But, yeah, for reading in fairly normal light levels eInk is usually going to be better if it's available.


I wasn't able to read much on the Fire until I tried the Sepia and now I love it! For some reason the white just doesn't work for me whether it's text or background.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

While I wouldn't say I "prefer" reading on the Fire, I've been surprised to find that I do read on it about as much as I do on my eInk Kindle.  Especially the last week or two when we've had a lot of gloomy days, I'd rather read it in night mode than use a book light on eInk.  Even when I'm reading an ePub with the Aldiko app, I've got the day setting on that set to colors that mimic eInk - black print on a gray background so that it isn't so bright in my eyes.  I switch it to night mode when I'm reading in bed.  The weight of it doesn't bother me because I don't usually hold my Kindle up anyway, if I'm reading for any length of time I rest it on a squishy pillow in my lap to free up my hands.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

kkay5 said:


> I wasn't able to read much on the Fire until I tried the Sepia and now I love it! For some reason the white just doesn't work for me whether it's text or background.


I agree. The white background is just too bright for me, even with the brightness of the screen turned all the way down.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Hadou said:


> For magazines and things that are image heavy, yeah. I'll take the Fire over the K3 any day of the week. Almost all other reading? Gimme eInk.


mega dittos to that!!


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

Funny I seem to be opposite most here, the backlit screen bothers me more in the dark so I would rather read with the K3 + book light or reading lamp.  I have been surprised by the Fire in bright overhead lighting, doesn't seem to bother me at all, recently I read for 3 hours on the Fire waiting for work on my car and my eyes felt fine.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I find it fine for reading in the day too. I especially like it for reading in low light though. I can read on it for hours with no problem. It makes me wonder if the back-lit screen being hard on your eyes is somewhat exaggerated. Although I'm sure it just depends on the person.


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

I dont know if prefer is the word Iwould choose. I had my K2 for a couple of years and loved it. Read on it practically everyday. I knew the Fire was coming out and I knew I wanted one. MY mom already had a K3 so I gave my dad my K2 when my Fire arrived. I like reading on the Fire very much, maybe not quite as much as the K2 but it is a different experience. I find I do get distracted much easier now with so many other options at my fingertips besides just reading.


----------



## waelse1 (Sep 29, 2011)

I prefer my Touch for reading books, as it is (1) light as a feather, and (2) has collections.


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

I find myself reading on it more often than my eink Kindles. I'm really loving it. I use the sepia setting and the screen filter app (sideloaded) and I have no discomfort at all. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I find that I like reading most non-book things on my tablet. Magazines, news stories, blogs. If I am carrying only one device with me, it will probably be my tablet rather than my K3. When without either, I still have my Android phone with me as well. I find I can read a chapter or two on either my tablet or phone just fine, which I tend to do during lunch.

The tablet also does well for reading before bed. I prefer to use white text on black background. Once my wife goes to bed, it makes for a nice way to read while not disturbing her. Before the tablet, the book light worked, but would sometimes be a disturbance. 

Now, when I want to take time to just read, the K3 is still my first choice. eInk really does make a difference to my eyes when reading for long periods of time. If I have time to get lost int he story, the K3 will be in my hands.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

bordercollielady said:


> I love the E-Ink on my Kindle3.. don't think I would even consider reading on the Fire.. I am 62 with Glaucoma and I've done enough damage to my eyes staring at a computer screen over the last 34 yrs.


I'm with you. I have no problem with the E-Ink on my Kindle whatsoever.


----------

